# UFC 135: Jones vs. Rampage



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.

This looks to be a great card. Here are my predictions.

1.) Jon Jones vs. Quinton "Rampage" Jackson (LHW Title Fight) -* Jones via TKO or Decision*

2.) Matt Hughes vs. Diego Sanchez - *Sanchez via TKO*

3.) Nate Diaz vs. Takanori Gomi - * Gomi via TKO*

4.) Tony Ferguson vs. Aaron Riley

5.) Mark Hunt vs. Ben Rothwell - *Rothwell via TKO/Decision.*

6.) Rob Broughton vs. Travis Browne

7.) Damacio Page vs. Norifumi "Kid" Yamamoto - * Kid via KO/TKO.*

Win or lose tonight I think Jones will later be heralded as one of the greatest MMA LHW's ever. Although I see Jones winning tonight most likely via GnP TKO.

.


----------

